# Direct deposit for ss checks



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

ON JANUARY 1ST 2012, THE GOVERNMENT IS REQUIRING EVERYONE TO HAVE DIRECT DEPOSIT FOR SS CHECKS.

WONDER WHY?

Be sure to scroll down to read entire explanation

Do you receive a retirement check from soc sec or a pension fund and have it direct deposit?? Well guess what....looks as if Obama wants to tax it 1% !!! *just one more nail in the coffin me thinks.....

All of you old coots, and old coots to be had better read this. This Obama gang is diabolical. Is your Soc. Sec. check on direct deposit?

WAKE UP AMERICA

1% tax on all bank transactions HR4646

Watch for this AFTER November elections; remember this BEFORE you VOTE in case you think Obama's looking out for your best interest.

1% tax on all bank transactions HR 4646

This government just cannot think of enough ways to hurt the American people! I sure hope this dies!!!!!

FORWARD THIS TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW!

1% tax on all bank transactions HR 4646 - ANOTHER NEW OBAMA TAX SLIPPED IN WHILE WE WERE ASLEEP. Checked this on snopes, it's true! Check out HR 4646.

President Obama's finance team is recommending a one percent (1%) transaction fee (TAX). Obama's plan is to sneak it in after the November elections to keep it under the radar.

This is a 1% tax on all transactions at any financial institution - banks, credit

unions, savings and loans, etc. Any deposit you make, or even a transfer within your account, will have a 1% tax charged. ~If your paycheck or your social security or whatever is direct deposit, it will get a 1% tax charged for the transaction. ~If your paycheck is $1000, then you will pay Obama $10 just for the privilege of depositing your paycheck in your bank. Even if you hand carry your paycheck or any check into your bank for a deposit, 1% tax will be charged. ~You receive a $5,000 stock dividend from your broker, Obama takes $50 just to allow you to deposit that check in the bank.. ~If you take $1,000 cash to deposit at your bank, 1% tax will be charged.

Mind you, this is from the man who promised that, if you make under $250,000 per year, you will not see one penny of new tax. Keep your eyes and ears open, you will be amazed at what you learn about this guy's under-the-table moves to increase the number of ways you are taxed.

~Oh,

and by the way,if you receive a refund from the IRS next year and you have it direct deposited or you walk in to deposit that check, you guessed it. You will pay a 1% charge of that money just for putting it in your bank. Remember, any money, cash, check or whatever, no matter where it came from, you will pay a 1% fee if you put it in the bank.

Some will say, oh well, it's just 1%. Are you kidding me? It's a 1% tax increase across the board. Remember, once the tax is there, they can also raise it at will. And if anyone protests, they will just say, "oh,that's not really a tax, it's a user fee"! Think this is no big deal? Go back and look at the transactions you made from last year's banking statements. Then add the total of all those transactions and deduct 1%. Still think it's no big

deal?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The bill was introduced by a Democrat (Rep. Chaka Fattah, Pennsylvania). However, the legislation has zero co-sponsors, nor has it even been acknowledged, let alone supported or endorsed, by the Obama administration. It is expected to go nowhere. Rep. Fattah has introduced similar bills before over the past six years or so, obviously without success. In a September 2010 interview with Brooks Jackson of FactCheck.org, Fattah said no one at the White House has commented on the current House bill in any fashion.

Yeah, he's a dope, but I wouldn't put it past odrama to slip this in:

Congressman Chaka Fattah : LATEST NEWS : Fattah pays tribute to Jackson with rare photo of Jackson working on Capitol Hill to fight AIDS in Africa


----------

